# How to prepare the skin?



## user2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi!

I have my Madame B.-appointment tomorrow but I dont know how to prepare my skin for it!
Can I wear makeup or should I go "naked"


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 28, 2005)

hiya! anytime i go for my makeovers, i go with a clean moisturized face.. no makeup at all.. not even concealer and def no  foundation.. NADA! some lipgloss only cos i can take it off easily.. 
have fun annd i hope u will post your pics of the makeover!!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 28, 2005)

THX Juneplum!

And what about a peeling or a face treatment in general the day before (which means today!!  )

Of course I will post them!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_THX Juneplum!

And what about a peeling or a face treatment in general the day before (which means today!!  )

Of course I will post them!_

 
Don't do a peel; but definitely exfoliate & do a mask today.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 28, 2005)

DITTO PnkCosmo! No peels, but yes to exfoliating and a mask!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 20, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but...when we sit people down for a makeover we always use the wipes to take off the oils and whatever.  It helps if you have as little makeup as possible-none is best-because we ust have to take it all off anyway.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you for bringing up an old thread, we much prefer that than to have duplicates started.

The few times a MA has applied something on me so I can 'test' a colour, they have given me some tissues and a cream cleanser to gently wipe my face. I'm usually a bare-faced gal, though will most likely have a lip colour on.


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm glad i found this thread. I'm having a make-up lesson soon so it's good to know it's ok to turn up without any make-up on.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 24, 2006)

IT RUBS THE LOTION INTO ITS SKIN....haha I'm too funny...sorry to hijack


----------

